# Works with TREMOLOS..



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Tremolos* are awesomee!! I love them ever since Schubert featured them in his great last quartet, the 15th in G major.

According to Wiki:

In music, tremolo (Italian pronunciation: [ˈtreːmolo]), or tremolando ([tremoˈlando]), is a trembling effect. There are two types of tremolo.

The first is a rapid reiteration


 of a single note, particularly used on bowed string instruments and plucked strings such as harp, where it is called bisbigliando (Italian pronunciation: [bizbiʎˈʎando]) or "whispering".
 between two notes or chords in alternation, an imitation (not to be confused with a trill) of the preceding that is more common on keyboard instruments. Mallet instruments such as the marimba are capable of either method.
 a roll on any percussion instrument, whether tuned or untuned.

A second type of tremolo is a variation in amplitude


as produced on organs by tremulants;
 using electronic effects in guitar amplifiers and effects pedals which rapidly turn the volume of a signal up and down, creating a "shuddering" effect;
 an imitation of the same by strings in which pulsations are taken in the same bow direction;
 a vocal technique involving a wide or slow vibrato, not to be confused with the trillo or "Monteverdi trill".


Here's the Schubert's quartet with that awesome tremolos..











The trembling effect is just so aweesoommeeeee.. It sounds so modern!!

*So, what other classical works heavily features tremolos? I love to discover that!*


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a listen to the big climax in the middle of the 3rd movement of Shostakovich's 5th symphony. Huge tremolos on strings and piano that'll leave you gasping!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Almost any orchestral work by the late-post romantic composers will probably have tremelos. It's a pretty common technique.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

If you love tremelos, just listen to any Bruckner symphony!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Every time I hear the Schubert G major quartet, I find myself gripping tightly the arms of my seat to keep from jiggling off.


----------



## dstring (May 14, 2013)

What Delicious Manager said. End of thread.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Schubert did it best. Every other composer like Mussorgsky just wrote tremelos for violinists with alcohol withdrawal.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Head_case said:


> Schubert did it best. Every other composer like Mussorgsky just wrote tremolos for violinists with alcohol withdrawal.


Musorgsky was probably withdrawing himself at the time - he was an alcoholic and died at only 42 years of age through alcohol abuse.


----------

